# what are some cool looking geckos



## Gecksta (Apr 2, 2011)

i am trying to make my mum get some more gecko so just need some pics and info


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 2, 2011)

Get some levis. Bit pricey but beautiful.
They can be kept in any container at least 30cm long and 30cm wide.
Give them a few cm of sand to dig in. One end should be cool and moist. The other end should be dry with a heat mat under it.
Feed adults 3-4 crickets every couple of days.
Any other questions just ask  lol Keep persisting with your mum, thats what I did for her to let me get a snake.


----------



## Dannyboi (Apr 2, 2011)

All geckos look cool. Other than that its all personal preference.


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't think you'll find a boring one too easily! I love geckos, only have one so far but I'm sure there will be more to come.


----------



## sammy09 (Apr 2, 2011)

yeh ll it is is a peronal preference


----------



## GeneticProject (Apr 2, 2011)

Get some patternless levis mate. Nice and cheap aswell lol


----------



## kupper (Apr 2, 2011)

barf21 said:


> Get some patternless levis mate. Nice and cheap aswell lol


 :lol:


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 2, 2011)

Hypo Northern Velvet Gecko






Levis levis pair


----------



## Gecksta (Apr 9, 2011)

how much would a Hypo Northern Velvet Gecko cost


----------



## Childrens (Apr 9, 2011)

I'd recommend one or two of these guys! Eastern Dtella's, they are cheap, and EXTREMELY easy to keep, depending on your location you may not need a heating source either! 




Eastern Dtella gecko, gheyra dubia, gecko, geckoes, geckos, Eastern Dtella gecko pictures, gheyra dubia pictures, Eastern Dtella gecko for sale,


----------



## ducati290 (Jul 4, 2011)

Gecksta said:


> how much would a Hypo Northern Velvet Gecko cost



Where did you get your Colubrids from? I've been looking for a common tree for a while and no success. I would very much appreciate if you could give me some contacts.


----------



## geckogirl (Jul 6, 2011)

No such thing as a _not_ cool looking gecko, I reckon.

Helmeted Geckos have spectactular markings; and Centralian Knob Tailed Geckos are the most facinating creatures I've ever laid eyes on. Before you decide to purchase, check their captive requirements, price tag, and legal listing for your state, though.


----------

